# Durban sands questions.



## douga (Apr 15, 2008)

I am trying to pay my balance on my 2008 levy but having trouble contacting anyone. I know every year it is a problem getting verinia to answer. I have send to both email address in the previous posts on this page but no answer from Verinia Loots and info@firstresorts.co.za keeps getting bounced back to me. Anyone have any luck lately?

2. I figured that my levy for 2008 two bedroom red week was $360 US or $367 Canadian. Does that sound right to anyone. Seems to have increased quite a bit over the last couple of years.

3. I received a letter and a form along with my levy statement concerning occupation of your timeshare weeks. Guess we now have to fill in this form and send it in each year when we pay our MF even if we are depositing with RCI. This resort is getting to be a pain. Maybe it is time to dispose of the weeks. 

Too bad everyone was not as efficient as Niky at Sudwala. What a treat to deal with her compared to Durban Sands.

Several of the email addresses in the durban sands thread are incorrect so be careful.

Doug

Doug


----------



## catwgirl (May 7, 2008)

Try Judyk@firstresorts.co.za  I think that is the address that worked for me.

I have never bothered with the form.  Just ask them to deposit with RCI.


----------



## Dori (May 8, 2008)

Sounds like the same scenario as Lowveld!  I don't understand why it is so difficult every year. After several failed attempts to contact First Resorts, I usually wind up having to enlist the help of Marli Dorfling at RCI.  Her e-mail is mdorfling@rci.co.za

Good luck!


Dori


----------



## JimJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Marc Thomas at Worldwide Timeshare Resale seems to have a good relation with First Resorts.  He would probably be willing to help anyone having difficuly contactng them.  His # is 1-800 704-1455


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 28, 2008)

I just paid my 2009 levy earlier this month and I just sent an email to verinial@clubleisure.co.za stating that I wished to pay my levies and she responded the next day with an estimated amount. I emailed her back and told her to process my credit card and I received an email from her the next day confirming the payment. I emailed thespecialists@rci.com telling them I wanted to spacebank my week and gave them the levy clearance code Verinia had given me and it showed up in my RCI account the next day. That's the quickest I've ever paid my levies and got the week spacebanked.

Bernie


----------

